# how many cups a day?



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

well jaxx started with 2 cups when he was a little pup. but then he got up to 4 cups a day when he was 3 to 6 months. after six months he started having two cups a day, and he is 11 months old today. should i start feeding one cup or keep it at two cups a day? he looks like a healthy weight, and is DEFINETLY not over weight... bu talmost all dogs i know that arent puppys eat one cup. so when did you (if you did) start feeding one cup? 
and when should i switch to adullt-dog food?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely not. 
One cup is not nearly enough for a GSD. 
What food are you feeding?


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Definitely not.
> One cup is not nearly enough for a GSD.
> What food are you feeding?


 okay, thanks! we are feeding purina puppy chow, thats what he was eating when we got him and we just never changed it.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

that food is crap but 2 cups is the bare minimum. most full grown GSD's i know eat 3+ a day.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Even feeding Orijen, which is a much higher calorie and nutrient dense food than what you are feeding, my girl (who is about 2 years old and around 70 lbs) gets about 2 1/2 to 3 cups a day. She also gets a couple big spoonfuls of canned food and sometimes other toppers with each meal as well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That really is a terrible food. There are much better options out there.

I've got one dog on acana and she's getting about 3 cups a day. I've got another on Earthborn and he's getting about 3.5 cups daily.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, Puppy Chow is not that great.
Hans came to me at 8 weeks old on Fromm Gold and I was instructed to feed three quarters of a cup four times a day. That equals 3 cups. When the dog gets older, the number of feedings get reduced but the total quantity does not.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have always fed my adult gsd's 2 cups twice a day with raw added


----------

